

Ask HN: Someone is trying to clone my site - what do I do? - jreposa
http://www.scriptlance.com/projects/1242498266.shtml

======
pg
Viaweb got copied a lot, and now YC does. I've learned not to worry about it.
Clones rarely amount to anything. First of all, anyone who has to copy you is
probably not that good. Someone really good wouldn't be able to copy someone
else, even if it was to their advantage; they'd be too proud to. Second,
people can only copy what's visible. They can't copy the half of the project
that's in your head, and that is probably the more valuable half.

------
zaidf
Be flattered!

If your site can be cloned, launched AND cause a serious dent in your
business, you need to think of better ideas.

~~~
jreposa
I think that's the angle we're going to take. It just came as a bit of a shock
when I first saw it.

Thanks for the great response!

------
andreshb
I wouldn't be worried. Cloning websites never goes as well as the poster of
the RFP. The poster will be playing catchup without differentiation. You have
an advantage, just keep innovating and developing it. Even if there is a
really good developer that can clone it, it will be hard for them to clone,
catch up and surpass.

------
lsemel
Almost inevitably, shortly after I launch something that proves reasonably
popular, I see an ad for someone wanting to clone it on Scriptlance for $200.

------
f1lt3r
You bid on the job. Eh? ;)

~~~
Scriptor
Hey, the OP probably has the actual code as well. If you really want to be
sneaky, you could install a little back-door just in case things get serious.

~~~
otto
That sounds horribly unethical.

If there was future litigation between the two sites, this would look very
bad.

